
YC video interview tomorrow - miken110
Doing a YC video interview tomorrow, has anyone ever done these before?
======
troydavis
YC interviews are far better documented than I realized:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=yc%20interview&sort=byPopulari...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=yc%20interview&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

Firsthand experiences: [http://initialized.com/last-minute-tips-for-yc-
interviewees](http://initialized.com/last-minute-tips-for-yc-interviewees),
[https://hackernoon.com/how-to-ace-your-yc-
interview-5c078aea...](https://hackernoon.com/how-to-ace-your-yc-
interview-5c078aea7908), [https://alchemist.svbtle.com/our-yc-
interviews](https://alchemist.svbtle.com/our-yc-interviews)

Simulators/questions:
[https://jamescun.github.io/iPG/](https://jamescun.github.io/iPG/),
[http://proto.dheera.net/yc/](http://proto.dheera.net/yc/)

------
mlibazisi
Yah, I did one for S17, and they are the same as the in-person interview. This
is usually a good sign coz it means they like you, but there's something in
your application they need clarity on. Know your weaknesses, and be prepared
to defend them with solid arguments. Good luck!

------
bryanchappell
Are you based outside of the US? It sounds like most of the pre-interviews
have been with teams in other countries.

